# Hanja: 친한친구



## indigoduck

Hi all,

Who knows how to write the Hanja for 친한친구 ?  I think 친구 is 親舊, right ?

What does 친한친구 mean ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenjoluma

Yes. 친하다 also derived from '親하다'. 
It means 'close friend'.


----------



## indigoduck

kenjoluma said:


> Yes. 친하다 also derived from '親하다'.
> It means 'close friend'.


 
I know 하다 means "to do", but what would '親하다' mean ?

To make friend or to become close ?


----------



## Lucia M. Kim

Chinese letters for "친구" are 親舊, as indigoduck said.
In the verb "親하다," the verb suffix "-하다" doesn't mean "to do"; rather it means "to be." Therefore, "[-와] 親하다" means "to be friendly [with]," while "~와 친해지다" means "to become close to" or "to become friendly with."


----------



## kenjoluma

I beg to differ, Lucia, but 친하다 is not a verb. It's an adjective.


----------



## Lucia M. Kim

I understand that the concept of "adjective" is different between languages. In Korean, 친하다 is adjective, but in English 친하다 means "to be friendly with"; therefore it can be considered as verb. I believe that its adjective form is "친한".


----------



## kenjoluma

First of all, 'to be friendly with' is an English phrase, and the syntactic structure can be flexibly shifted from one to another for 'more natural' translation. It means, even when the English translation seems to be a verb, we should focus on the original text '친하다' in Korean.  

One more thing is, I think you are confused with something like this.

For example,

1. The flower is beautiful
2. The beautiful flower.

Two 'beautiful' shown above are both 'adjective'. It is the same idea in Korean as well.

1. 이 꽃은 아름답다.
2. 아름다운 꽃.

Whether it is 아름답다 or 아름다운, (or whether 친하다 or 친한), both are adjectives. The declension changes, though, according to its location in the sentence.


http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=38344501


----------



## irani11

kenjoluma said:


> First of all, 'to be friendly with' is an English phrase, and the syntactic structure can be flexibly shifted from one to another for 'more natural' translation. It means, even when the English translation seems to be a verb, we should focus on the original text '친하다' in Korean.
> 
> One more thing is, I think you are confused with something like this.
> 
> For example,
> 
> 1. The flower is beautiful
> 2. The beautiful flower.
> 
> Two 'beautiful' shown above are both 'adjective'. It is the same idea in Korean as well.
> 
> 1. 이 꽃은 아름답다.
> 2. 아름다운 꽃.
> 
> Whether it is 아름답다 or 아름다운, (or whether 친하다 or 친한), both are adjectives. The declension changes, though, according to its location in the sentence.
> 
> 
> http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=38344501




Hi, Ken.
This is not to refute your remark, but it is quite interesting to notice how complex our own language is. 

친한친구 = a close friend
우리는 친하다 = we are close.

and if both 'close' and '친한/친하다' is an adjective
then where is verb part in '우리는 친하다'?
Probably in my guess it is '-다'  right?

and also '다' in '친하다' comes from '이다' being equal to 'be' in English.
then, why is it that '아름답다' is '아름다'+'ㅂ'+'다'?

This is crazy. 
I mean it seems adjectives in Korean take different forms in line with what I think is no particular reason at all. Surely there is explanation, rules though.

P.S. Oh come to think about it, it is probably for the sake of pronunciation. Obviously 아름다다 is hard to pronounce.


----------



## irani11

indigoduck said:


> I know 하다 means "to do", but what would '親하다' mean ?
> 
> To make friend or to become close ?






Hi, Indigo.
Take a look at my post to kenjo.
You might notice 하다 here is not equal to 'to do'
Weirdly enough, there is no space between adjective and verb in Korean. 
It is like saying, "we closeare." (to say 'we are close')

You know that an adjective functions as identifying/restrictive or predicative, right?
The same goes to Korean as well.
and you also already know we call the adjective used in predicative part a complement.
so in Korean the sentence order is Subject + Complement + Be, except complement and Be are not separate units like I said above.
so the problem is how we differentiate between adjective and Be verb.
But for many exceptions there might exists, I would say it is usually the case that adjective ends with '-ㄴ' and Be '-다'.


(restrictive)       (predicative) 
     친한 ---------- 친하다
   배고픈 --------- 배고프다            :  '-다'       usual case
   깨끗한---------- 깨끗하다


    즐거운 ---------  즐겁다
   아름다운 -------- 아름답다           :  '-ㅂ다'     exceptional
  어른스러운------- 어른스럽다


There are tons of examples and probably various forms of exceptional cases.

---------------

As far as I know, there are two kinds of verb in English that are followed by complement right next to them.
Those are the verb of Be and linking verbs.
But I don't think we have linking verbs. 


So the bottom line is don't consider 하다 in 친하다 as 'to do'. Although both 하다 is same in shape, think of this 하다 as 친하 / 다.
친한 is the original adjective. and when it places with Be(-다) it drops '-ㄴ ' and becomes 친하다


-irani


----------



## kenjoluma

This is the part where Korean differs from English. Verb is not necessary for some phrases. Especially for describing status (not action), we do not use a verb. Many Slavic languages including Russian, many Turkic languages, Finno-Uralic languages are like this. 

I don't understand that you said 친하다 comes from '이다'. What do you mean by that? 

The declension of 아름답다 is exceptional. It is called 'ㅂ불규칙 활용' in Korean. When ㅂ불규칙활용 adjective gets inflected, ㅂ becomes ㅜ in the most of the time. (When the stem is single-syllable, it becomes subject to vowel harmony therefore becomes ㅗ in some cases)


some examples of ㅂ불규칙 활용 (note how ㅂ becomes ㅜ in inflection)

곱다(single syllable) = 고와(vowel harmony), 고운
아름답다 = 아름다워, 아름다운
귀엽다 = 귀여워, 귀여운


----------



## irani11

Hi~
You seem like a professional.



> I don't understand that you said 친하다 comes from '이다'. What do you mean by that?



That's not what I said. I said '다' in '친하다' comes from '이다' ^^





> This is the part where Korean differs from English. Verb is not necessary for some phrases. Especially for describing status (not action), we do not use a verb. Many Slavic languages including Russian, many Turkic languages, Finno-Uralic languages are like this.



That's news to me. Thank you for conversing me. 
But I don't think it is reasonable the sentence lack a verb, not to say your comment is wrong.





> The declension of 아름답다 is exceptional. It is called 'ㅂ불규칙 활용' in Korean. When ㅂ불규칙활용 adjective gets inflected, ㅂ becomes ㅜ in the most of the time. (When the stem is single-syllable, it becomes subject to vowel harmony therefore becomes ㅗ in some cases)
> 
> 
> some examples of ㅂ불규칙 활용 (note how ㅂ becomes ㅜ in inflection)
> 
> 곱다(single syllable) = 고와(vowel harmony), 고운
> 아름답다 = 아름다워, 아름다운
> 귀엽다 = 귀여워, 귀여운



This is a beautiful explanation. I remember being taught about Korean grammar in middle school maybe. But then, I forgot everything. 

Anyway thanks for the information. And most of all, I hope Korean learners would appreciate your explanation and clarification.

It's so late. I might be in trouble tomorrow.
Good night~


----------

